# Case/IH CX70 - MFD Solenoid replacement



## barackers (Jun 20, 2016)

I originally posted this in the CASE/IH section but didn't get much response so I thought I'd re-post here.

I need to replace the MFD Solenoid on my CX70 (it's stuck in 4wd). I have a repair manual that covers removal of the transfer gearbox but doesn't specifically mention replacing the solenoid. Does anyone have any advice? 

Can I change the valve without dumping the fluids? 

I suspect that I shouldn't loose much but I don't want to make a mess just because I'm not prepared.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt you will lose much fluid. I just wonder how you determined the solenoid is the problem. Typically clutches of this type are spring applied(4WD), and hydraulically released(2WD). It takes a signal from the switch circuitry to energize the solenoid and release the clutch. Have you verified anything in that regard? On many tractors it's all controlled by the computer. Not sure if that's the case with this tractor.


----------



## barackers (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I haven't opened up the case to get access to the solenoid, but at the wire connector above it on the tractor frame I have power. 
Checked continuity through the coil to ground(it only has one wire for power and relies on equipment ground) and have none. 

Based on that I suspect that the coil is bad but I doubt that I can replace the coil without replacing the valve as well. 

Since the valve has to be energized(and actuated) to keep it in 2wd I don't know what else it could be. But let me know if you have any other thoughts or if I'm missing something.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you're on track. Coil looks to be only available as complete solenoid assembly. About $300


----------

